# Newborn, bucket or convertible?



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I'm newly pregnant and will be requiring a new seat for this baby (my infant seat from DS expires soon). I'll also need a convertible seat eventually since both mine are 'taken' (DS is under the height/weight limits on my Marathon, so he'll remain in that more than likely, he is 4, will be 5 when baby gets here but I'd prefer he stay harnessed, DD is 18 months and still in our Blvd).

Okay, so should I skip the infant seat and go straight to a convertible car seat? Why spend the $90 on a new infant seat THEN 5 months later buy a convertible anyway?

But I wonder if an itty bitty baby would fit in a convertible, I know they SAY 5lbs but they look soooo big. My babies are generally 7lbs at birth.

We're not opposed to a 4th baby, but we have some health issues so it may or may not happen.

Oh, I have a pretty large mini-van (extended Venture) so space really isn't an issue.

And no one has one we can borrow. Well my DH's cousin does, but I'm fairly sure she'll give her's to DH's sister who is preg and due not long before me.


----------



## chickabiddy (Jan 30, 2004)

Babies fit well in some convertibles -- among them are the Safety 1st Avenue, Compass TrueFit, Sunshine Kids Radians and Evenflo Triumph Advance with infant inserts -- but not others, and not Britax convertibles. If you have an average-size baby and a convertible with low strap slots, it's a fine choice to use it from birth.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

My DS4 was also a bonus baby and I got the safeseat ( 32 in32lbs) and Im not sorry at all. I did a lot of running into preschool etc and it was so easy to just pick up the seat and go when he was sleeping. With 3 brothers Jack HAD to go alot of places and HAD to nap on the run.


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

I got a great convertable (the name escapes me right now) at a baby shower. Yes, it was a bit difficult for him to really sit up in it (I felt most comfortable riding in the back with him) but he's almost 7 weeks and has been sitting in it quite well for sometime now. He was about 8lbs at birth and 21 inches...


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

I was playing around with the Graco MyRide65 today and I think it would fit a newborn really, really well! I put my almost 3 month old in it (he isn't huge either) and he was on the second slot for the harness RF and I really liked the infant insert for it...


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Hmmm...I think we might have a little bit of time in our infant seat (it is a Graco, it was mfg sometime in 2004...so 6 years? 2010 right?), long enough to get me to 4 months age when I switch to a convertible at least (Both my babies were long, they outgrew the infant seat at 4-5 months). My SIL has it (she's also pregnant, she used it with her DD) I might just have to be a bitch and make her give it back. Her and her bf work full time, they only have 1 child and aren't facing 6 months on disability and $100k+ in medical bills. I'll just let her keep it until closer to baby time for me, then get it back.


----------



## TheGirls (Jan 8, 2007)

If you do have access to an infant seat for a few months, I would buy a nautilus for your oldest and pass down the Marathon. The Nautilus if forward-facing only but will harness him for awhile yet. How far are your other seats from retirement?

Otherwise, I'd get a convertible that fits a newborn well, especially if money is tight. The TrueFit lasts longer than the Britax seats, RF longer, harness longer, costs less, and fits a newborn. The same is true of the Radian.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Hmmm...I think we might have a little bit of time in our infant seat (it is a Graco, it was mfg sometime in 2004...so 6 years? 2010 right?), long enough to get me to 4 months age when I switch to a convertible at least (Both my babies were long, they outgrew the infant seat at 4-5 months). My SIL has it (she's also pregnant, she used it with her DD) I might just have to be a bitch and make her give it back. Her and her bf work full time, they only have 1 child and aren't facing 6 months on disability and $100k+ in medical bills. I'll just let her keep it until closer to baby time for me, then get it back.

Check the graco website BUT I believe Gracos expire 12/31 of the year they were manufactured. SO if you have a 3/04 seat it would still officially expired 12/31/10. Please double check but thats sticking in my head for some reason.


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

I looked it up, because it's registered, and it says my car seat will expire 12/10 so it'll be okay for this baby. I will only use it for a couple months anyway. It's the OLD graco so it's only good to 27 inches. That'll get us to tax time at least so we can use our taxes to buy a good convertible


----------



## lisalu100 (Aug 18, 2008)

If you had buckets with the last two, will you really miss the convenience? I take care of a 14 m ld, who is still in her bucket (just). She will sleep in it, so I can run errands etc during naptime. If you wouldn't use it for that though, seems like a waste of money.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Hmmm...I think we might have a little bit of time in our infant seat (it is a Graco, it was mfg sometime in 2004...so 6 years? 2010 right?), long enough to get me to 4 months age when I switch to a convertible at least (Both my babies were long, they outgrew the infant seat at 4-5 months). My SIL has it (she's also pregnant, she used it with her DD) I might just have to be a bitch and make her give it back. *Her and her bf work full time, they only have 1 child and aren't facing 6 months on disability and $100k+ in medical bills. I'll just let her keep it until closer to baby time for me, then get it back.*

Did they recover financially from their house burning to the ground and losing all their possessions? It would be nice to give them fair warning, especially since you plan on hiding the pregnancy for a while.

My DD outgrew the bucket seat at 4 months too so this time around I think I will just skip it, especially since we won't have a car. Unless I have a less-giant child than DD next time, of course!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

We're putting DS straight into a TrueFit.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I got a babytrend brand new for $50 for the first 6-12 months.. Personally, I like the convenience of not having to wake baby up to run into the grocery store when they're really little. Later on, I don't worry about it so much, but for me those first few months being able to haul'm around in a bucket is totally worth it. I love my MTs as much as anybody else mind you, but when I'm just running into the grocery store, they're kinda a PITA - especially since they require waking said baby up!!


----------



## mysticmomma (Feb 8, 2005)

My babies (8.5 and 9.5lbs) did NOT fit well in convertibles. We ended up having to buy an infant seat after they were born.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Wow, congrats on #3! I actually remember when you were pg w/ #1, lol The new Graco My Ride 65 will fit newborns beautifully! It's my new favorite I think for moms who want to skip the infant seat.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

If you have babies that are less than 21/22 inches, unlesss they're really long torsoed, the Radian will be too big. Ds3 was too short to fit until about 2 1/2 months & even then, the straps were closer to at his shoulders than below them.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I'm really surprised at that. The slots in my radian are REALLY low. I think almost the same as my SS1. I'm going to have to go measure. I didn't try a nb in it, but I would think my kiddos shoulders would have both been over. Especially with the insert. Now the britax seats are completely different, those took a few months to grow into.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

This is ds3 at 2 months in the Radian

with insert: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0040.jpg
without insert:http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0041.jpg

And without the insert, the latchplate for the harness was jammed as far as it could go to tighten the straps.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
I looked it up, because it's registered, and it says my car seat will expire 12/10 so it'll be okay for this baby. I will only use it for a couple months anyway. It's the OLD graco so it's only good to 27 inches. That'll get us to tax time at least so we can use our taxes to buy a good convertible









Overall height doesn't matter as much as torso height--the seat is outgrown when you have less than 1" of hard shell above the head









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
If you have babies that are less than 21/22 inches, unlesss they're really long torsoed, the Radian will be too big. Ds3 was too short to fit until about 2 1/2 months & even then, the straps were closer to at his shoulders than below them.

That's weeeird. My little man was 19" and fit GREAT.

2-3 days old here, under 8lbs
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m.../riding013.jpg
Straps were actually a hair below his shoulders already
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m.../riding003.jpg


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Ok, the ss1 is a little over 6", the radian is 8", my MA is 10". Just for comparison.


----------



## allisonrose (Oct 22, 2004)

OT

sunnymw - That is the cutest newborn in a convertible picture ever! I almost want a Radian for my next LO. (Then I remember that they suck up a lot of space rfing.)


----------



## JamesMama (Jun 1, 2005)

Eh, I talked it over with DH. I guess his sister made some noise about getting his cousins infant seat since the weight limit is higher, they were talking about what all she needs for the baby (she kept her DD in my old model graco until she was 10 or 11 months old, she was over 20lbs and probably pushing 30 inches, her head was right at the top...she did this because she couldn't figure out how to install her convertible car seat RF and refused my and DH's numerous offers to help her figure it out







: ETA, at 10/11 months she was switched FF because 'she can walk' and 'she's over 20lbs')

So we'll take our old Graco back. I'm also going to have DH call his uncle and see if they still have their bucket seat around...we used it with DD, it's still good, they bought it new and the boy isn't 3 yet.

My kids were small babies (both 7lbs 3oz) so the convertible car seat worries me, plus getting it reclined enough for his/her head not to flop around so much.

And my more 'lazy mom' reason...it'll be February...in Iowa. I don't know if I want to wrestle with a sling/carrier and have the baby exposed to the elements like that. It's freaking COLD in feb!


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allisonrose* 
OT

sunnymw - That is the cutest newborn in a convertible picture ever! I almost want a Radian for my next LO. (Then I remember that they suck up a lot of space rfing.)

Thanks!!







you think that's cute? Look at this one (first ride ever--before I took off all the padding)
http://i292.photobucket.com/albums/m...rstride013.jpg

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamesMama* 
Eh, I talked it over with DH. I guess his sister made some noise about getting his cousins infant seat since the weight limit is higher, they were talking about what all she needs for the baby (she kept her DD in my old model graco until she was 10 or 11 months old, she was over 20lbs and probably pushing 30 inches, her head was right at the top...she did this because she couldn't figure out how to install her convertible car seat RF and refused my and DH's numerous offers to help her figure it out







: ETA, at 10/11 months she was switched FF because 'she can walk' and 'she's over 20lbs')

So we'll take our old Graco back. I'm also going to have DH call his uncle and see if they still have their bucket seat around...we used it with DD, it's still good, they bought it new and the boy isn't 3 yet.

My kids were small babies (both 7lbs 3oz) so the convertible car seat worries me, plus getting it reclined enough for his/her head not to flop around so much.

And my more 'lazy mom' reason...it'll be February...in Iowa. I don't know if I want to wrestle with a sling/carrier and have the baby exposed to the elements like that. It's freaking COLD in feb!


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Devaskyla* 
This is ds3 at 2 months in the Radian

with insert: http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0040.jpg
without insert:http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b4...s/PICT0041.jpg

And without the insert, the latchplate for the harness was jammed as far as it could go to tighten the straps.

Did you take the safestop out? That's one thing that could easily make the harness too long, and it's only for ffing.


----------



## Devaskyla (Oct 5, 2003)

Safestop was never on it, it's a brand new seat. Had to figure out the safestop a couple weeks ago to use it for ds2.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JBaxter* 
My DS4 was also a bonus baby and I got the safeseat ( 32 in32lbs) and Im not sorry at all. I did a lot of running into preschool etc and it was so easy to just pick up the seat and go when he was sleeping. With 3 brothers Jack HAD to go alot of places and HAD to nap on the run.

Yes I second the napping on the run. We had a stroller with the bucket and it was defiantely important for us. I very much miss lifting the seat out and going! HTH


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

They changed the RNs, I swear, I know they made the harness longer. My kids have longer torsos too, but not super long. I tried Ilana in the 65 at 8# and she fit great. Olivia only fit in the 80 at 8# w/ all the infant padding in there to take up space. Shouler height was fine though.


----------

